

Ask HN: High priced Softwares? - bo_Olean

Once in a while I hear in internet that there are two ways to stay in software market - one, build something cheaper and sell it to thousands of customers. Or, build a high end product and sell to a niche customer at reasonably high price.<p>I would like to know how high people/enterprise are paying for a software. Do we have any list where we can see the the top 10 or say top 100 software in use ranked by their price ? Have you used any of those high priced software in your career ?
======
plam
That sort of lists is not readily available because enterprise software simply
are not sold/marketed on the internet.

Secondly, developers of niche software don't publish their price because
they'd be showing their hands to their competitors, which often compete with
each other to bid for contracts.

